# Battle of the London parks!



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, not really a battle... just a 'which is your favourite?' thread.







Mine used to be Brockwell Park... it's beautiful, nice and diverse, hilly, got a little train, got a swimming pool, the Hob was right by it for decent afternoon drinking. All in all, lovely.







Last summer, however, it was usurped by Crystal Palace Park. Brilliant views, massive, DINOSAURS!, a museum, big long flat bits where the palace used to be, massive pylons, nice curiousities such as the aforementioned dinosaurs and concert thing, lakes, a cafe and the pubs and restaurants of Crystal Palace a few minutes walk away. Even better is than my new house is only a couple of minutes walk away. Wicked 







A special mention is for Belair Park near Dulwich Village. Really nice, quiet and tucked away. Really relaxing.

Which are your favourites?


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 17, 2008)

When I lived north of the river I always used to go to Epping Forest to get my greenery fix.  Inner city parks, even Victoria, never really did it for me.  Not that I'm not grateful of course, even something like Mile End Park is a welcome relief from the streets on a summer's day.

Since being down here I have, of course, fallen in love with Brockwell Park but the truth is that I haven't really explored any more, so it's kind of my favourite by default.

When meems gets back we'll go and check out Crystal Palace park.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 17, 2008)

St James's Park and Brockwell Park


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 17, 2008)

Hampstead Heath


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2008)

Holmewood Gardens Park


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 17, 2008)

got to be Greenwich.

one of the most beautiful places ever.  standing at the top by the observatory, looking down over greenwich.  in the sunshine, i've never seen such a gorgeous green, in the snow - amazing.

and for me, so tied up with being 16/17.  Just fab.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 17, 2008)

The worst is Shoreditch Park on New North Road: a tiny, flat and amenity-free rectangle mainly laid to dogshit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2008)

Whats the one where mad people stand on boxes and rant?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The worst is Shoreditch Park on New North Road: a tiny, flat and amenity-free rectangle mainly laid to dogshit.



yea that place is shit.

my fav has got to be springfield park. tucked away in clapton, massive, hilly, diverse, great little cafe, lots of water and wildelife, always a game of cricket going on, and right by the river for onward walks and pubs


----------



## TopCat (Apr 17, 2008)

Hyde Park is the ranters paradise. 

I think Crystal palace park is the winner.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 17, 2008)

The scabby Clapton Pond has to be the loser.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2008)

Yelkcub said:


> Hampstead Heath



Seconded.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> When I lived north of the river I always used to go to Epping Forest to get my greenery fix



word to that tho - me and cheg have been epping forest regulars since moving to walthamstow - can't wait for the summer


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2008)

TopCat said:


> Hyde Park is the ranters paradise.
> 
> I think Crystal palace park is the winner.



Thats the one. I remember standing with my dad when I was 9 listening agog as this bloke talked about aliens stealing our women with their intergalactic sexual techniques. It's no wonder I turned out the way I did.


Might go bag and do some Ranting myself....


----------



## rennie (Apr 17, 2008)

I miss Brockwell park.


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 17, 2008)

1. St James's Park, Whitehall Gardens and Hamstead Hill Garden for parks with flowers.

2. Hamstead/Hyde/Greenwich for hiking.


----------



## zenie (Apr 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yea that place is shit.
> 
> my fav has got to be springfield park. tucked away in clapton, massive, hilly, diverse, great little cafe, lots of water and wildelife, always a game of cricket going on, and right by the river for onward walks and pubs


 
boohoo took me there two years ago (!!) it's lovely, was starnge to see loads of orthodox jews there too with their plaits and hats, well I never knew it was a Jewish area! 

Kennington by default I love cos I spend loads of time there, was there just hanging out in the cafe for a couple of hours on saturday. 

I adore Battersea too, so many little hidden bits


----------



## Final (Apr 17, 2008)

Another vote for Hampstead Heath.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 17, 2008)

Peckham Rye Park has overtaken Brockwell in my affections.

Plus an honorable mention to Waterlow Park in Highgate - great views, great caff, right next to the cemetery


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> ]
> 
> Last summer, however, it was usurped by Crystal Palace Park. Brilliant views, massive, DINOSAURS!, a museum, big long flat bits where the palace used to be, massive pylons, nice curiousities such as the aforementioned dinosaurs and concert thing, lakes, a cafe and the pubs and restaurants of Crystal Palace a few minutes walk away. Even better is than my new house is only a couple of minutes walk away. Wicked



+ bike racing on Tuesday nights and the massive communist era National Sports Centre


----------



## boohoo (Apr 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yea that place is shit.
> 
> my fav has got to be springfield park. tucked away in clapton, massive, hilly, diverse, great little cafe, lots of water and wildelife, always a game of cricket going on, and right by the river for onward walks and pubs



I'm gonna cover the whole of the river Lee with the Lee Valley Country 
park!!! 

Springfield Park is lovely - cafe, views and river and a fantastic collection of trees ( about 60 species?) and when the greenhouses were open!

Brockwell Park is pretty nice too - cafe, views, greenhouse, secret garden and of course, hosting the Lambeth country show.

Greenwich park - deers, big hills, history and great views, beautiful trees.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 17, 2008)

TopCat said:


> The scabby Clapton Pond has to be the loser.



Clapton pond isn't a park!!! It's  just another manky green - though I do like the pond itself.. shame it was so brutally altered in the 1930s...


----------



## TopCat (Apr 17, 2008)

A big colection of algea and bird shit and blood stains.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Springfield Park is lovely - cafe, views and river and a fantastic collection of trees ( about 60 species?) and when the greenhouses were open!


and when you are done with park then you can walk 2 minutes along the canal to end up at the Anchor and Hope one of the nicest pubs anywhere


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> and when you are done with park then you can walk 2 minutes along the canal to end up at the Anchor and Hope one of the nicest pubs anywhere


----------



## Dan U (Apr 17, 2008)

Belair Park is 
as is Dulwich Park

I like Brockwell Park as well.
Beddington Park was great when i was a kid.

and had one of the funniest sunday mornings ever in St James Park on 2CB last year so that gets my vote, it's full of some real 'characters' first thing in the morning i can tell you


----------



## boohoo (Apr 17, 2008)

TopCat said:


> A big colection of algea and bird shit and blood stains.




i didn't see the blood stains...:hmm


----------



## boohoo (Apr 17, 2008)

What about Clissold Park?

Deer and cafe and lovely trees and a medevial church


----------



## trashpony (Apr 17, 2008)

The Heath by miles. You've got Golders Hill, the secret garden (Hill House), acres of wild fields and woods where you can walk for ages without bumping into anyone. And swimming ponds, kiting hills and some really ace caffs


----------



## TopCat (Apr 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> What about Clissold Park?
> 
> Deer and cafe and lovely trees and a medevial church



I climbed into the zoo there and "played" with the animals whilst tripping once.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> What about Clissold Park?
> 
> Deer and cafe and lovely trees and a medevial church



full of stokey liberals  but other than that, i've spent many a lovely afternoon there


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 17, 2008)

I love London Fields: small, but perfectly formed


----------



## girasol (Apr 17, 2008)

Yelkcub said:


> Hampstead Heath



yep, and also Waterlow Park (near Archway) for being so beautiful.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 17, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> I love London Fields: small, but perfectly formed



The Fields Crew certainly add to the vibe....


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 17, 2008)

I love them all!  In no particular order

Regent's park for the boats and pretty gardens.
Holland Park for pretending to be a bit of scrubby football pitch but having a little woodland bit and pretty gardens. 
St. James's park for the pretty pond and willows and squizzels. 
Brockwell park for feeling more spacious than it is
Battersea park for the Golden buddha and the zoo
Hyde Park for the speaker's corner
Streatham Common for The Rookery
Clapham Common for the Windmill Pub.
Crystal palace for the Anatomically correct dinosaurs and maze and ruins
Windsor Great Park for the dragonflies and lilypads. 
Richmond Park for the Deer.
Green park is bland but suddenly your visitor sees you're at Buckingham palace.

Lovely.  

Wimbledon common is rubbish though.  What's that about?


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 17, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> yep, and also Waterlow Park (near Archway) for being so beautiful.



Yes, that's my favourite too, haven't found anywhere to beat it yet.

I really miss living nearby, Springfield Park (my local now) is nice but only because it's next to the river/ canal walk. It just doesn't have the same feel about it.

I love the Heath as well and Regents Park - the Queen Mary's rose garden part is lovely in the summer.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not sure the following count: Hampstead Heath, Richmond Park, Epping Forest - they kinda transcend the park vibe, they're just too big really.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm not sure the following count: Hampstead Heath, Richmond Park, Epping Forest - they kinda transcend the park vibe, they're just too big really.



park fascist forest nazi


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> park fascist forest nazi



That sounded tourettic - love it


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 17, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> That sounded tourettic - love it



we aim to please


----------



## Rollem (Apr 17, 2008)

have to kind of agree with filter, hampstead heath doesn't feel like a park to me  anyway. its a heath....

my fav park, or one of them is southwark park. i love the bandstand end, all leafy and quiet






but i also like regents park and battersea park


----------



## trashpony (Apr 17, 2008)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, that's my favourite too, haven't found anywhere to beat it yet.
> 
> I really miss living nearby, Springfield Park (my local now) is nice but only because it's next to the river/ canal walk. It just doesn't have the same feel about it.
> 
> I love the Heath as well and Regents Park - the Queen Mary's rose garden part is lovely in the summer.



Oh yes I'd forgotten about Regents Park - much underrated IMO. The perfume from the rose garden is amazing. And they have the most gorgeous display of delphiniums I've ever seen. 

And a lovely caff


----------



## art of fact (Apr 17, 2008)

I reckon I really like St. James Park most for some reason.


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 17, 2008)

TopCat said:


> The Fields Crew certainly add to the vibe....


How often do you visit London Fields?


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 17, 2008)

Charlton does good parks.  Charlton Park itself is a bit dull, but Maryon Wilson Park is nice and has a deer enclosure and various other animals, and Maryon Park is pretty as well.  The view from the top of the hill is impressive too - as much so as from Greenwich Park, arguably - although the used condoms, empty cans and spliff ends suggest that not everyone goes up there to enjoy the view...


----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2008)

*telegraph Hill*


----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2008)

*Nunhead Cemetry/ Waverley Park*


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2008)

rennie said:


> I miss Brockwell park.


I thought you lived in Brixton?



corporate whore said:


> Peckham Rye Park has overtaken Brockwell in my affections.


Is that just the Rye or is it bigger than that?



hipipol said:


> Telegraph Hill


Nothing special really


----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2008)

*Coxs Walk/Sydenham Woods*


----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2008)

*Brenchley Gardens*






This is just behind our house, lovely quiet, almost no other about, walk from here via the Horniman gardens up to Coxs walk, thru the woods and finally to the Pub - ah, South London, can be beat really.....


----------



## Dan U (Apr 17, 2008)

hipipol said:


>



it's got a panther apparently

so i read once


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 17, 2008)

springfield park is my favourite by miles...

relatively unknown and quiet, not full of tossers like clissold park, game of cricket on normally, lovely view, right by the canal, that good pub near by...

its pretty much perfect...



anything south of the river is out naturally by dint of the fact its in shitty south london and therefore automatically shiiiiiiitttttttttttt


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2008)

I would go for CP for the local vote but am enjoying Lloyd park in Croydon even more and it is much much much much more local. 

A quick shout out to Gunnersbury park in Ealing "Thanks for the memories"


----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2008)

I lived on Clapton Common for a number of years and loved Springfield Park
Way back in 82 myself and my then flatmate picked mushroomsin the park then staggered off onto the marshes for a trippy wander
Doubt there are any left now mind.........


----------



## Final (Apr 17, 2008)

Rollem said:


> have to kind of agree with filter, hampstead heath doesn't feel like a park to me  anyway. its a heath....



It's even got some swings ffs


----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2008)

anything south of the river is out naturally by dint of the fact its in shitty south london and therefore automatically shiiiiiiitttttttttttt[/QUOTE]

Typical biased Hackney bollocks!!!!


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 17, 2008)

I've had many lovely times getting slowly pissed up in the sunshine with dolly in springfield park, yeh really quite a few...



heh


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 17, 2008)

don't shoot the messenger. South london is shit. Every fule know.


----------



## zenie (Apr 17, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Windsor Great Park for the dragonflies and lilypads.


 
Windsor's not in london, it's in Bershire.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 17, 2008)

Stewerdstone Marsh, part of Lea Valley chain of open spaces, wins it for me now as it is where I live.  But Clapham Common will always hold a special place in my heart, as it is where I grew up.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2008)

Chegs, when the messenger is obviously completely insane it is often the kindest thing to do really - put the poor bugger out of their misery like!!!!


----------



## dream_girl (Apr 17, 2008)

Richmond Park - are we getting a poll?


----------



## Utopia (Apr 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> What about Clissold Park?
> 
> Deer and cafe and lovely trees and a medevial church



And Terrapins & massive Carp!!!!!, lovely bacon buttie in the cafe there


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 17, 2008)

hipipol said:


> Chegs, when the messenger is obviously completely insane it is often the kindest thing to do really - put the poor bugger out of their misery like!!!!




name one good thing that has ever happened in south london. seriously. I bet you can't.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2008)

dream_girl said:


> Richmond Park - are we getting a poll?


 
I'd support this.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 17, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Charlton does good parks.  Charlton Park itself is a bit dull, but Maryon Wilson Park is nice and has a deer enclosure and various other animals, and Maryon Park is pretty as well.


yeah, it's good round there for parks, I like to follow the green chain route from Charlton Park through Woolwich Common and into Oxleas Wood
Closer to home I'm fond of Burgess Park (off the Old Kent Road), I like the big lake that's in the middle of it


----------



## oryx (Apr 17, 2008)

Hilly Fields for the stone circle, farmers' market & proximity to our house (it's still a good 20 minute walk though)
Clapham Common for the Windmill & lots of happy memories
Battersea for the Buddhist Peace Pagoda, old Festival of Britain bits & more happy memories (not of the Festival of Britain - I'm not THAT old)
St James's for magnificent views
Richomond for the staggies
Thames Barrier for interesting/innovative design & view over river.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> name one good thing that has ever happened in south london. seriously. I bet you can't.



Well for a start this site came into existance as our Glorious Editor found himself inspired by the white hot heat of creativity that was and is Brixton.
The Romans founded Londinium at the lowest point the Thames could be forded. The earliest buildings were south of the river, in Southwark
Wat Tyler and his Kentish Army camped out on Blackheath, before being stabbed by the then Mayor of London, a certain William of Walworth (no relation I hope!!) when he crossed to the northern shore
The Montgolfier Brothers balloon was first flown South of the river in Vauxhall
It was the brewers of Southwark who chased the Ausrtian Crown Prince from the premises as a result of his murdering policies in Italy, leading Garibaldi to insist that he visit them on his first visit to Britain as the Prime Minister of a united anf free Italy.
All the theatres that marlowe, Shakespear and even ben Johnson were first performed in the Liberty of Southwark
Dulwich Picture gallery was the first public art gallery in the world
Burgess Park has the largest free latin American festival in Europe
Lambeth Country Fair is the fuckin absolute nuts
The hiils of South London are less crowded than those of the North so were are ble to relax - which having lived North of the river for many years - I can asure you is much easier to do in the South
We do not have anywhere near the density of pretentious knobs ends as north of the river


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 18, 2008)

hipipol said:


> We do not have anywhere near the density of pretentious knobs ends as north of the river



clap.ham.

the very existence of clapham and the rah's that reside there is in itself an adequate excuse for genocide...

until you can explain away clapham motherfuckers I'll not look at the rest of your admittedly quite interesting looking post.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> clap.ham.
> 
> the very existence of clapham and the rah's that reside there is in itself an adequate excuse for genocide...
> 
> until you can explain away clapham motherfuckers I'll not look at the rest of your admittedly quite interesting looking post.



Clapham is negated by the likes of West Hampstead, Hampstead Garden Suburb, Highgate, Muswell Hill, Angel and St John's Wood.


----------



## Callie (Apr 18, 2008)

What about Battersea park?

its got birdies and things and childrens zoo with MONKEYS!!!!


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 18, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Clapham is negated by the likes of West Hampstead, Hampstead Garden Suburb, Highgate, Muswell Hill, Angel and St John's Wood.



none of those places are anywhere near as bad as clapham...claphams in a different universe to the aforementioned...


----------



## innit (Apr 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> none of those places are anywhere near as bad as clapham...claphams in a different universe to the aforementioned...



Rubbish 

Clapham is half estates, there are some through and through wankers but the majority are human.

Which is more than can be said for West Hampstead.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> springfield park is my favourite by miles...
> 
> relatively unknown and quiet, not full of tossers like clissold park, game of cricket on normally, lovely view, right by the canal, that good pub near by...
> 
> ...


 

pffft 

South London parks would win hands down


----------



## boohoo (Apr 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> clap.ham.
> 
> the very existence of clapham and the rah's that reside there is in itself an adequate excuse for genocide...
> 
> until you can explain away clapham motherfuckers I'll not look at the rest of your admittedly quite interesting looking post.



Shoreditch/Hoxton/ Brick Lane /Islington... is far worse then Clapham!!

and what kinda word is 'rah'? is that a north london yoof thing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 18, 2008)

dream_girl said:


> Richmond Park - are we getting a poll?


 

yes, but is Richmond really London or Surrey?  

It has a TW9 postcode after all


----------



## innit (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyway I like Victoria Park and I love Richmond Park and Putney Heath / Wimbledon Common, but no park can beat Brockwell.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> name one good thing that has ever happened in south london. seriously. I bet you can't.


 

I believe there's a particular popular website that operates from South London.

You may have heard of it


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 18, 2008)

boohoo said:


> and what kinda word is 'rah'? is that a north london yoof thing?




err no.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rah


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 18, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I believe there's a particular popular website that operates from South London.
> 
> You may have heard of it




hmm - is it errr turbo island?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> err no.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rah



ahhh... it's a uni thing... I went to art school...


----------



## Nixon (Apr 18, 2008)

Crystal Palace park is good fun.I skate/longboard there in the summer.I went there last week,just after work,only to see two people blatentely banging and being horny buggers by the stage bit in the bowl.Lol


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 18, 2008)

exhibit number 1:

Lost Society

_A palace of ironic charm and ornate beauty, the Lost Society is the lavish jewel in Clapham's crown._


----------



## hipipol (Apr 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> none of those places are anywhere near as bad as clapham...claphams in a different universe to the aforementioned...



Wow, something well traumatic happened to you in Cla'm didn't it? Were you held down and force fed Pimms while the Hoorays sang Rule Britannia? Thas wot happened to me and it took me years to get over.....
But Cla'm is pretty much sealed off from the rest of us, South Chelsea an all that, and is really more a part of Putney than the real South London
In other words, its a sort of extrusion of Surrey into the bowels of an otherwise blamelessand wonderful region.......


----------



## Nixon (Apr 18, 2008)

Battersea Park has got some good places to shag and all..I like Hilly Fields in Ladywell too.
London Fields is great,but I haven't been there too many times.Primrose Hill is enchanting come sunset.London has some great parks indeed


----------



## boohoo (Apr 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> exhibit number 1:
> 
> Lost Society
> 
> _A palace of ironic charm and ornate beauty, the Lost Society is the lavish jewel in Clapham's crown._



This is on Wandsworth road which isn't really Clapham. 

(But I didn't know there was a 16th century barn there... i might have to have a look)


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 18, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> exhibit number 1:
> 
> Lost Society
> 
> _A palace of ironic charm and ornate beauty, the Lost Society is the lavish jewel in Clapham's crown._



i'm taking you to the whitehouse tmw night


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 18, 2008)

Queen's Wood & Highgate Wood if you can count them as parks.  Plus Parkland Walk en route.
Walthamstow Marshes & Lee Valley Park past Waltham Cross.
Trent Park.


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 18, 2008)

boohoo said:


> This is on Wandsworth road which isn't really Clapham.
> 
> (But I didn't know there was a 16th century barn there... i might have to have a look)



that doesn't matter its south london.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 18, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is that just the Rye or is it bigger than that?


 
Peckham Rye is the unfenced bit with the football pitches and that. Peckham Rye Park is the fenced in bit - as parks are - at the southern end, with a Japanese Garden, lots of water and parakeets a-plenty.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 18, 2008)

Victoria Park is best for running, I think. Two laps of that is perfect.

London Fields is my favourite - the paths correspond to ley lines. Plus it's a park people actually walk through to get to the other side - very unusual.

Sydenham Wells Park is very unusual - possibly the steepest hill park in London?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm utterly amazed at the lack of repping for Greenwich park!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Peckham Rye is the unfenced bit with the football pitches and that. Peckham Rye Park is the fenced in bit - as parks are - at the southern end, with a Japanese Garden, lots of water and parakeets a-plenty.


any ideaa what theyre building in peckam rye park?

been messing up the parking at work for months, now...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 18, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> i'm utterly amazed at the lack of repping for Greenwich park!



I suspect a few people thought about it, then saw you'd nominated it and they kinda went "oh, er.. what other parks are there?"

I'm just telling it like it is


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I suspect a few people thought about it, then saw you'd nominated it and they kinda went "oh, er.. what other parks are there?"
> 
> I'm just telling it like it is



huh.  you think you're funny...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 18, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> huh.  you think you're funny...



I wish I did, mate. Come here, it's alright... biiig hug


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 18, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> i'm utterly amazed at the lack of repping for Greenwich park!


I was there today even tho it was'nt the bestest of  weather for parks me and the dog had a lovely afternoon


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I wish I did, mate. Come here, it's alright... biiig hug



lolzar... you practicing for fatherhood already?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I was there today even tho it was'nt the bestest of  weather for parks me and the dog had a lovely afternoon



quite so.

Greenwich park is a jewel, i tell ye all.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 19, 2008)

Hyde Park, but I'm biased cos i work there  Or any of the other Royal Parks. Richmond is lovely, I used to work there too. Isabella Plantation in mid may should not be missed.


----------



## learydeary (Apr 19, 2008)

Lea vally


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2008)

The question is too hard to decide.  London has a lot of negative points but the parks are by far and away its biggest plus.  Better than any other city I've been to for this.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep. Compare with Paris. Not one single fucking park in the entire city!


----------



## Andy the Don (Apr 21, 2008)

Manor House Gardens is our local park & is lovely.


----------



## sonik (Apr 21, 2008)

Has to be Battersea Park.


----------



## innit (Apr 21, 2008)

sonik said:


> Has to be Battersea Park.



last time I was there, there was a bunch of guys having a kickabout with a _rugby ball_, it's a bit too posh for me 

I like Ruskin Park, might not be worth travelling for but as a local park it really rocks.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 21, 2008)

innit said:


> I like Ruskin Park, might not be worth travelling for but as a local park it really rocks.


 Ruskin is one of my faves too.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 22, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> London Fields is my favourite - the paths correspond to ley lines. Plus it's a park people actually walk through to get to the other side - very unusual.



Except London Fields isn't (strictly) a park - it's a common land!  "Pub on the Park" really should be renamed "Pub on the Common!"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 22, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Yep. Compare with Paris. Not one single fucking park in the entire city!



Well, the Parc des Buttes Chaumont is Paris's best kept secret.  Other than that, I agree!


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2008)

Crystal Palace obviously... but there really is nothing better than watching the fireworks going off on New Year's Eve across London from the viewing point in Norwood Park.

You might get the same experience from Alexandra Palace I suppose, but it wouldn't be as good.  Probably.


----------



## dwenfish (Apr 22, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Well, the Parc des Buttes Chaumont is Paris's best kept secret.  Other than that, I agree!



the only thing i saw in paris was a park- just looked at a map found a bit of green on it and headed there to sleep, twas a pretty nice park as it happens...oddly enough though the bush we went to sleep in already had 2 (completely separate) other people sleeping in it...


----------



## salem (Apr 26, 2008)

Hampstead Heath (Banned from the competition because it's too good )

It has ponds for swimming, a lido, woods, several great pubs, secret garden, loads of organised walks, one of the best panoramic vantage points in North London, Europes biggest gay cruising zone (if that's your thing), Kenwood House, occasional raves and a lovely area for wandering in afterwards.

The best thing for me though is that within a minute of entry from any point (none of these silly gates) you could be in the countryside.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 26, 2008)

salem said:


> Hampstead Heath (Banned from the competition because it's too good )


 Surely the fact that it's not a park is a better reason for banning?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2008)

salem said:


> Hampstead Heath (Banned from the competition because it's too good )
> 
> It has ponds for swimming, a lido, woods, several great pubs, secret garden, loads of organised walks, one of the best panoramic vantage points in North London, Europes biggest gay cruising zone (if that's your thing), Kenwood House, occasional raves and a lovely area for wandering in afterwards.
> 
> The best thing for me though is that within a minute of entry from any point (none of these silly gates) you could be in the countryside.



I give you: Richmond Park.  Nearly as good as HH, and it is in fact an actual park.  Rather than an undercover Heath.


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I give you: Richmond Park.  Nearly as good as HH, and it is in fact an actual park.  Rather than an undercover Heath.



nearly as good?  it's got feckin deer in it.


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2008)

hipipol said:


> The hiils of South London are less crowded than those of the North so were are ble to relax - which having lived North of the river for many years - I can asure you is much easier to do in the South



Agreed, South London (even in zone 1) is much more relaxed than North of the river. 




			
				tommers said:
			
		

> nearly as good?  it's got feckin deer in it.



Bushy's got white deer, and is far less known and crowded than Richmond. 

Cheers for this thread Filter there's some gorgeous parks I've never visited, should schedule some dog walks I think!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> nearly as good?  it's got feckin deer in it.



Is that good or bad?


----------



## jbob (Apr 26, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Yep. Compare with Paris. Not one single fucking park in the entire city!



 That statement would only be correct if you didn't have a clue about the city.

Off the top of my head: 

Luxembourg Gardens, Bois de Boulogne, Jardin des Tuileries, Parc Monceau, Parc des Butes Chaumont, Parc Montsouris, Parc Andre-Citroen, Promenade Plantee, Bois de Vincennes ...

There's plenty of other little spaces where you can take a breather from the city as well (such as the park in the Musee Rodin, Jardin des Plantes, Viaduc des Artes, Montparnasse and Pere Lachaise cemeteries and squares like the gorgeous Place des Vosges). And, of course, there's a couple of quite famous parks when you're outside the city limits ... 

Anyway, for London, my top 3: Hampstead Heath, Greenwich, Regents.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2008)

jbob said:


> That statement would only be correct if you didn't have a clue about the city.
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> ...



Of those, only Parc des Buttes Chaumont does a passable impression of a real park.  Even the Bois de Vincennes/Bois de Boulogne is all broken up by roads so you never get any real place to just chill...


----------



## jbob (Apr 26, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Of those, only Parc des Buttes Chaumont does a passable impression of a real park.  Even the Bois de Vincennes/Bois de Boulogne is all broken up by roads so you never get any real place to just chill...



Well, you're very anti-Paris for whatever reasons, so I can't say I'm surprised by your response. Obviously, I disagree. Park Monceau, Montsouris and Andre Ciroen are quite, quite wonderful, and much more imaginative than most London parks ... I also fail to see quite how somewhere like the Luxembourg Gardens do not constitute being a 'real' park. Personally, I find it easy enough to chill out in the stunning Place des Vosges, which is probably one of my favourite places on earth.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2008)

jbob said:


> Well, you're very anti-Paris for whatever reasons, so I can't say I'm surprised by your response. Obviously, I disagree. Park Monceau, Montsouris and Andre Ciroen are quite, quite wonderful, and much more imaginative than most London parks ... *I also fail to see quite how somewhere like the Luxembourg Gardens do not constitute being a 'real' park. *Personally, I find it easy enough to chill out in the stunning Place des Vosges, which is probably one of my favourite places on earth.



Quite simple.  No grass to sit on, mostly consists of gravel and metal chairs, basically not somewhere you can go to relax.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to admit that the parc monceau and parc montsouris appear to have eluded me when I was there...


----------



## jbob (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful little places. 

I see what you mean about Luxembourg Gardens, and in that sense you're right. Then again, there are a shedload of chairs to sit on. I find it a very relaxing place. My point was that 55 acres of public space filled with trees, shrubs and plants in the middle of a city constitutes a park to me, and I was mainly responding to the bizarre assertion that Paris has no parks.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah I googled them and they both looked quite nice with grass to sit on.  I'm really stretched as to where they actually are!


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jbob said:


> That statement would only be correct if you didn't have a clue about the city.




Well, get off Cloud Pompous, Jbob, 'cos I actually live here. 

A "park" is not a ornamental garden (Luxembourg), or a patch of grass with "Keep off the Grass" signs everywhere, or a Japanese minimalist water feature with not an ounce of shade (Andre Citreon - although for other reasons I do quite like that as a space). Paris has no breathing space, green spaces, lungs - just little squares or playgrounds.


----------



## jbob (Apr 26, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Well, get off Cloud Pompous, Jbob, 'cos I actually live here.
> 
> A "park" is not a ornamental garden (Luxembourg), or a patch of grass with "Keep off the Grass" signs everywhere, or a Japanese minimalist water feature with not an ounce of shade (Andre Citreon - although for other reasons I do quite like that as a space). Paris has no breathing space, green spaces, lungs - just little squares or playgrounds.



Well so what that you live there? Doesn't mean you necessarily know the place very well, does it? I come from London but it doesn't mean I would arrogantly assume that by definition means I know the place better than someone who's been visiting regularly for 20 years. 

You said there 'were no parks in Paris', which is untrue and suggests that you don't know what you're talking about. A park can be any of those things you mention. Just because you happen not to like their style is irrelevant. What about Bois de Boulogne? - about 3 times the size of Hyde Park (a little way out admittedly); the previously mentioned Parc des Butes Chaumont? Bois de Vincennes?

I know the city reasonably well, and would say it has more public spaces than London - given that it's tiny in comparison - London being four times the size  (which should give some perspective when making comparisons between the two cities).


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bois de Boulougne isn't actually in Paris, though, is it? 

It's like telling someone, "oh yeah, London is full of parks - just catch a train down to the South Downs." You have to make a trip out to go there.

I agree that Paris has more "public spaces", in terms of squares and benches and playgrounds but it really doesn't have any parks, in the sense of green open space in every borough/neighbourhood, that London does. 

Mind you, you're average Parisien is so uptight, they wouldn't know how to 'chill out' in a real park anyway.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Mind you, you're average Parisien is so uptight, they wouldn't know how to 'chill out' in a real park anyway.



Could be through the lack of parks eh? 

Seriously, London is special for it's abundance of parks. 

No other capital city in the world can complete for open, public green spaces really, IME.  Like our welfare state.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2008)

This is my favorite park.

????


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> This is my favorite park.
> 
> ????



mmmmmmmm Clissold?


----------



## jbob (Apr 26, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Bois de Boulougne isn't actually in Paris, though, is it?
> 
> It's like telling someone, "oh yeah, London is full of parks - just catch a train down to the South Downs." You have to make a trip out to go there.
> 
> I agree that Paris has more "public spaces", in terms of squares and benches and playgrounds but it really doesn't have any parks, in the sense of green open space in every borough/neighbourhood, that London does.



Well, admittedly I was stretching credibility somewhat   Yeah, and if you do make that trip, it's one that's worth curtailing come sunset 

I get what you're saying, but I'm inclined to think that given Paris is relatively small it's well represented. 



HackneyE9 said:


> Mind you, you're average Parisien is so uptight, they wouldn't know how to 'chill out' in a real park anyway.



  You have point here! Maybe metal chairs on gravel paths are perfectly suited to the general persona of the inhabitants ...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 26, 2008)

Today I was in Shrewsbury which is in Plumstead just up the hill from the common, it's one of my favourite lesser known parks, it's very high up - you get an amazing view of Kent from there


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> mmmmmmmm Clissold?


yep


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 26, 2008)

This place pisses on everything on this thread:
http://www.hainaultforest.co.uk/3Late Summer flowers.htm


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jbob said:


> Well, admittedly I was stretching credibility somewhat   Yeah, and if you do make that trip, it's one that's worth curtailing come sunset
> 
> I get what you're saying, but I'm inclined to think that given Paris is relatively small it's well represented.
> 
> ...



Actually, my new favourite discovery is Parc de Belleville. A sort of modernist park on terraces, but very little frequented, great views, and best of all, a spot of proper rough muddy grassy field you can actually sit and have a picnic on.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 27, 2008)

Oi! This thread is about London parks, not Paris ones.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 27, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Bois de Boulougne isn't actually in Paris, though, is it?
> 
> It's like telling someone, "oh yeah, London is full of parks - just catch a train down to the South Downs." You have to make a trip out to go there.
> 
> ...



I would consider Bois de Boulogne to be in Paris, just as I would consider Hampstead Heath and Richmond Park to be in London.

Thing is BdB might be 'bigger than Hyde Park' - and I'll take bob's word for it - but even in BdB from what I recall, there were very few areas where you could get away from it all, it was all broken up by roads.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 27, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Actually, my new favourite discovery is Parc de Belleville. A sort of modernist park on terraces, but very little frequented, great views, and best of all, a spot of proper rough muddy grassy field you can actually sit and have a picnic on.



Yes - I discovered this area, and found that it was one of the most underrated areas of paris.  There was also a great view of the city from the top of the park.


----------



## jbob (Apr 27, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Oi! This thread is about London parks, not Paris ones.



It's become a tale of two cities ...


----------



## MysteryGuest (Apr 27, 2008)

Trent Park for me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 27, 2008)

jbob said:


> It's become a tale of two cities ...


----------



## HackneyE9 (Apr 27, 2008)

God, I was in the Jardin de Plantin today, baking hot, not a spot of shade, and all reflected up from the white sand and gravel too - horrible. Thousands of families just crammed under any tree for a spot of dappled "shade." 


Shall I start posting in French


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Actually, my new favourite discovery is Parc de Belleville. A sort of modernist park on terraces, but very little frequented, great views, and best of all, a spot of proper rough muddy grassy field you can actually sit and have a picnic on.


Indeed, my friend lives in Belleville and it is a great spot. View


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 5, 2008)

Sundridge Park in Bromley is very nice





I was there yesturday with the dog we walked from there to Chislhurst Common


----------



## beeboo (May 5, 2008)

Shout-out for Horniman Gardens and Beckenham Place Park


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 5, 2008)

beeboo said:


> Shout-out for Horniman Gardens and Beckenham Place Park


Beckenham Place  is excellent
 it's a so huge you could spend hours in a park that size


----------



## Maggot (May 5, 2008)

I like BPP, but I do worry about getting hit by golf balls.  It's not always clear where the park ends and the golf course begins.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2008)

I decided to spend the week exploring the parks as I have a week off, I'm skint, and the weather's good.
Today - Horniman Gardens and Dulwich Park.
The Museum is ace - loved the musical instruments - hearing the music and seeing the huge range of instruments and the immense diversity of the places it came from gave me a bit of manly grit in my eye. The gardens were lovely too.
Dulwich Park was impressive too - a proper Victiorian park with a nice carriageway for cycling and the usual pretty stuff in the middle. The rhododendrons are still about and were very fragrant, which is nice. 
I also had a quick scoot around Brockwell Park on the way home.
Tomorrow: Belair Park, Ruskin Park and Crystal Palace.
Next week: further afield - definitely Hampstead Heath cos I've only been to a tiny corner once last year, maybe even as far as Springfield Park.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2008)

Big up Stoke Newington:


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 8, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Big up Stoke Newington:



Yay!


----------



## HackneyE9 (May 9, 2008)

Said it before, say it again: don't miss Sydenham Wells Park. Tucked away, very steep, lovely grass, beautiful trees, and a view THE OTHER WAY, so you see out across Kent. Mental. Always empty, mind.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Said it before, say it again: don't miss Sydenham Wells Park. Tucked away, very steep, lovely grass, beautiful trees, and a view THE OTHER WAY, so you see out across Kent. Mental. Always empty, mind.



Good call


----------



## oryx (May 9, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yay!



Despite his reputation as a bit of a ladies' man, it's not an enticing prospect.


----------



## Final (May 12, 2008)

Hampstead Heath fans might be interested in a public hearing taking place at Camden Town hall this Thursday (15th May).



> Camden Council has approved the development of a massive new house on the site of the existing Fitzroy Farm House. This property is opposite the ladies swimming ponds, and accessed from the leafy lane, which runs from Millfield lane to the ladies ponds and beyond. The proposal is for a house that is nearly 3 times as large as the existing building. It includes a double storey basement, and construction is currently planned to take at least 123 weeks or two and a half years.
> 
> The planners rightly demanded as a condition of planning that the builders present a construction management plan to show how they proposed to manage construction. They were directed to address residential amenity but were not limited to residential amenity. The builders have now presented this document, which completely fails to deal with residential amenity and a number of other significant matters. Despite this the planners propose to approve the plan.



http://web.mac.com/vaughan.thomas/iWeb/Fitzroy Farm/www.fitzroyfarm.com.html


----------



## Final (May 20, 2008)

GET. IN. (whoop!)



> Planning officers had recommended the access plan to be approved, but councillors broke ranks in the face of mounting opposition from residents, pond swimmers and community groups, including the Highgate Society and the City of London Corporation.



http://www.hamhigh.co.uk/content/ca...wshamhigh&itemid=WeED16 May 2008 11:54:39:327


----------



## learydeary (May 26, 2008)

learydeary said:


> Lea vally



Also


----------



## hipipol (May 31, 2008)

*I nominate my back garden*

Probably not really large enough to qualify as a park, well not for humans, but Mum and dad squirrel brought their three sporgs down fror a run obout on the grass today, and we've got the Blackbird Family, Tits Blue and Great bringing the fledgies down to feed em..........


Ah, the glories of Peckham


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 31, 2008)

I must mention Bridgehouse Meadows which is right opposite where I live, more of large green open space rather than a park it was formerly the Deptford Greyhound Stadium. I feel I'm lucky to have it right on my doorstep


----------



## hipipol (Jun 4, 2008)

*Small but perfectly formed*






recognize it?


----------



## Final (Jun 22, 2008)

Battle of London Parks?

It's on!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7468149.stm



> Londoners are being given the chance to vote for their local park to win a share of £6m for a much-needed revamp.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 23, 2008)

hipipol said:


> recognize it?


 
*right clicks*

That's be Brenchley Gardens. 

Bumbled around Myatts Fields on Sunday. Great park - hidden from view. Lotsa revamping going on.


----------



## oryx (Jun 23, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> *right clicks*
> 
> That's be Brenchley Gardens.



Isn't that an old railway line? 

(I have just spent half the evening gazing nerdishly at my dad's old 1940s street guide - I think this was part of the old railway which ran to Crystal Palace High Level Station, & closed in the early 50s).


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 15, 2015)

The Hainult Oak Forest is worth considering.  It qualifies as a London park as Hainult is on the tube.


----------

